# No Wifi Hotspot iOS 4.3 Rogers iphone 3gs



## mike100 (Oct 2, 2008)

I've downloaded iOS 4.3, and I can get to the personal hotspot section where it gives the options of bluetooth or usb. There is no wifi option available. Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

The personal hotspot / wifi is an iPhone 4 only feature, it won't appear on the 3Gs.


----------



## mike100 (Oct 2, 2008)

F*(K! Was really looking forward to that.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Stephanie said:


> The personal hotspot / wifi is an iPhone 4 only feature, it won't appear on the 3Gs.


I thought they had said that during the keynote, but on Apple's page, they are not clear about that at all.  *Just says*,

"Personal Hotspot requires a supporting hotspot tethering plan from your carrier and works with up to three devices over Wi-Fi, three devices over Bluetooth, and one device over USB."

Man, I'm almost done downloading 4.3 and I was looking forward to that feature.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Got it loaded up. 

I see they have changed the name of tethering to "Personal Hotspot" on my 3Gs, but it doesn't have Wifi sharing.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

ehMax said:


> I thought they had said that during the keynote, but on Apple's page, they are not clear about that at all.  *Just says*,
> 
> "Personal Hotspot requires a supporting hotspot tethering plan from your carrier and works with up to three devices over Wi-Fi, three devices over Bluetooth, and one device over USB."
> 
> Man, I'm almost done downloading 4.3 and I was looking forward to that feature.


Funny, I thought it was crystal clear...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

John Clay said:


> Funny, I thought it was crystal clear...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

Yay iPhone 4!!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Can't wait for iPhone 5!!


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

That the kind of thing that apple is doing more and more that pisses me off. Withholding features like that is just forcing obsolescence. Don't tell me the 3Gs is incapable of wifi sharing, I'm doing it right now. It comes down to the fact that their are really very few things that Apple can add to new phones besides processor upgrades, so they have decided to cripple older devices via software. Bad Apple, very bad.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

andreww said:


> That the kind of thing that apple is doing more and more that pisses me off. Withholding features like that is just forcing obsolescence. Don't tell me the 3Gs is incapable of wifi sharing, I'm doing it right now. It comes down to the fact that their are really very few things that Apple can add to new phones besides processor upgrades, so they have decided to cripple older devices via software. Bad Apple, very bad.


I'd wonder about battery life issues with a 3GS. I was using Personal Hotspot on my 4 for about 20 minutes this morning, took around 10% off the battery. I know Apple doesn't like to put a feature on a device, even if the device is actually able to do it, unless it will work very well and will be relatively idiot proof (i.e. someone turns on Personal Hotspot on 3GS, phone drains in 20 minutes, people complain about battery problems, etc.). They don't like to add features unless they are going to work VERY well. It was the same thing with copy/paste pre 3.0, same thing with the camera taking video in the 3G. 

Now, feel free to correct me here. I could be wrong and it could be strictly a money-grab. But I do wish, if they had reasoning besides that for keeping Personal Hotspot off the 3GS, they'd come out and say it.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

Well, while there's no WiFi personal hotspot on the 3GS, you can enable it for bluetooth and it works just fine. I was pleasantly surprised to see it.


----------



## mcbg1 (Sep 27, 2007)

polywog said:


> Well, while there's no WiFi personal hotspot on the 3GS, you can enable it for bluetooth and it works just fine. I was pleasantly surprised to see it.


Yup. I can use my 3Gs iPhone's connection on my iPad if I enable bluetooth. Sweet! :clap:


----------



## kbetkowski (Mar 16, 2011)

*WIFI iPad internet via iPhone 3gs*

I wanted to get the new iPad with out the gs option as I have a iPhone 3gs with a data plan. For the limited time where I'm not in WIFI zone I wanted to use the phone to get out to the internet using my iPad. Now I'm hearing people complain that the 3gs will not have the wifi hot spot as a feature a it's limited to the 4gs iphone. Can some one confirm that the blue-tooth option works. Again iPad internet access via blue tooth Iphone 3gs. I would hate to jailbreak my phone if the blue-tooth will work for what I need. Thx


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Apple just keeps finding way to push their customers in to Jailbreaking.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

IMHO, I think that Apple is cutting features for older iOS devices, that somehow become a coincidence to making you want to jailbreak. Apple simply likes to babysit all of us iOS device users, making sure nothing goes wrong in the general front, making sure that in general, everyone is happy with quality (battery performance, running performance) and features (multi-tasking, tethering, folders, etc). 

However, the feature that everyone tends to want, despite the odds, is the one Apple tends to cut off to older iOS devices and makes you want to go get an updated device... A little economic scheme, but also a quality control scheme, trying to be the best company out there in general, but in detail, specifically speaking, cutting off Wi-Fi hotspot for 3GS, or even trying to let iPhone 3G users use iOS 4, is where you start getting bad choices and screws anyone up...beejaconbeejacon


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

kbetkowski said:


> I wanted to get the new iPad with out the gs option as I have a iPhone 3gs with a data plan. For the limited time where I'm not in WIFI zone I wanted to use the phone to get out to the internet using my iPad. Now I'm hearing people complain that the 3gs will not have the wifi hot spot as a feature a it's limited to the 4gs iphone. Can some one confirm that the blue-tooth option works. Again iPad internet access via blue tooth Iphone 3gs. I would hate to jailbreak my phone if the blue-tooth will work for what I need. Thx


Bluetooth works. You're limited to about 1.4 Mbps which is lower than what you can get through 3G.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Call me ignorant but what is the benefit of this over tethering? No wires for USB is my guess and bluetooth is too slow?


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

irontree said:


> Call me ignorant but what is the benefit of this over tethering? No wires for USB is my guess and bluetooth is too slow?


Support for multiple devices. Support for devices that don't do BT. E.g. One could hook up an AppleTV and iPad to a Hotspot iphone. Would make for an interesting portable presentation device (connected to a TV).


----------



## Nick (Aug 24, 2002)

You can buy an app for this.
Or is just using your computer use bluetooth tethering.


----------



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

mike100 said:


> F*(K! Was really looking forward to that.


Just jailbreak and install MyWi, you'll be able to create a hotspot from your 3G data plan. I use it in sync with my iPad.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Nick said:


> You can buy an app for this.
> Or is just using your computer use bluetooth tethering.


Hotspot with WIfi and Bluetooth are built in to iOS 4.3.


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

ehMax said:


> I thought they had said that during the keynote, but on Apple's page, they are not clear about that at all.  *Just says*,
> 
> "Personal Hotspot requires a supporting hotspot tethering plan from your carrier and works with up to three devices over Wi-Fi, three devices over Bluetooth, and one device over USB."
> 
> Man, I'm almost done downloading 4.3 and I was looking forward to that feature.


You mean to tell me the the OWNER of this site doe NOT HAVE A IPHONE 4!?!?!?!?!?



Just jibbing ya max. LOL!!!!


----------

